# Custom Acrylic Feeders



## Pablo Alfonso (May 11, 2010)

*Custom acrylic feeders $10
different colors, approximate dimensions 5-1/2" x 3" x 3"


















*


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I am moving your post to the appropriate forum, Products and Equipment


----------



## Pablo Alfonso (May 11, 2010)

almondman said:


> I am moving your post to the appropriate forum, Products and Equipment


Thank you !!!


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Those look great... I have been trying to buy this with no luck.... #30262

http://www.gaunsa.com/img/pdfs_en/pigeons.pdf


Next thing is these waters with the covers.... # 12012

http://www.gaunsa.com/img/pdfs_en/pigeons.pdf


----------



## DeepCycle (Jun 28, 2011)

How much is shipping to 95815? X10?


----------



## Jack Wooldridge (Dec 28, 2006)

bhymer said:


> Those look great... I have been trying to buy this with no luck.... #30262
> 
> http://www.gaunsa.com/img/pdfs_en/pigeons.pdf
> 
> ...


These links take you to a catalog but no instructions on purchasing or prices, just a bar code which I can't read. The plastic outside-cage feeders have been unavailable from the major pigeon suppliers for years.
Jack in Santa Cruz


----------

